# ipod desactiver



## nas-tee (14 Février 2009)

Bonjour, je vien de retrouver mon ipod quand je voit qu'il a un code bienssure il a pas plus tete en lerre que moi donc jai oublier le mot de passe jai chercher jen et fait plin plin que jorrais pue fair et a la fin il me marke ipod desactiver veullier vous conectez a ituns je le fait et ituns me dit veullier deverouiller votre ipod pour vous conecter donc je suis completement bloquer et je nes aucune ider de comment le reactiver merci de vaux reponce !!!


----------



## patafix (14 Février 2009)

Alors, plusieurs choses : 

1) Relis ton message à haute voix. Si tu arrives à la fin sans être mort asphyxié, passe à l'étape suivante.

2) Si tu as survécu jusque là, tu as du comprendre par toi même le problème. Je te propose donc de nous refaire un message en faisant un usage normal de la ponctuation. Si tu peux en profiter pour faire quelques efforts niveau orthographe, ça serait pas mal aussi !

3) Quand ce sera fait, je pense que les membres du forum pourront enfin comprendre ton problème et essaieront de t'aider, dans la mesure du possible.




Bonne soirée.


----------



## nas-tee (14 Février 2009)

boncoir vrement désoler pour l'orthograf je suis vrement nul donc je vais fair  plus cour en gros quand jalume mon ipod il marque ipod désactiver parceque jai trop fait de code et que se netais pas le bon esque l'un des membre peut maider a resoudre se problème merci beaucoup de votre conpréantion 

et encor désoler pour l'orthograf voila voila


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

C'est une blague?

Non, mais sérieux.....


Enfin! quoi!


Quand est ce que tu retires ton masque et que tu nous "je vous ai bien eu!"


Sérieusement, on ne demande pas le bout du monde, mais un peu de respect pour les gens qui vont t'aider.

Puis, apres 15 minutes de décryptage, j'ai un doute énorme sur la véracité de tes dires et de l'illégalité qui se cache la derrière ( avis personnel)

On verra l'avis du premier modo qui passera!


----------



## nas-tee (15 Février 2009)

salut, écoute je n'est que 15ans et moi et l'orthograf on et pas amis vrément désoler pour toutes ces faute mais ces pas de ma faute si je suis dicslecique orthografique donc comme je le disait 


en retrouvent mon ipod touch je voit qu'il y a un code biensure je loublie et il me marque ipod est disactiver veuiller vous conecter a itunes bienssure je le fait mais itunes me dit votre ipod et verrouiller par un code veuiller sèsire le code pour vous conectez donc svp aidée moi a le  reactiver ou me donné des sollution



ps: désoler de l'orthograf 

bonne journé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Par respect pour les gens qui se font voler leur Ipod/Iphone, je ne pense pas que nous pourrons mettre sur un forum public une solution qui permet d'outrepasser le code de sécurité.

J'espere que tu le comprendras!


----------



## nas-tee (15 Février 2009)

mais styleer l'ipod ptin les jen comment il sont pff vous aler avoir un bete davenir vous


----------



## wath68 (17 Février 2009)

nas-tee a dit:


> vous aler avoir un bete davenir vous



Au cas ou, quand tu seras directeur du CNRS, est-ce que tu pourras m'embaucher wesh s'te plaît ?


----------

